# Could I Foster with These Limitations?



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I’ve been wanting to get involved with rescue, and I’m wondering if fostering would be a possibility or not. Here’s my situation.


I work full time.

I have two dogs at home.

I am allergic to dogs unless they are of the non-shedding variety.

Based on these limitations, do you think fostering is feasible for me?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes, there's plenty of rescue people up here who work a full time job and still run a non-profit rescue, I don't think it will be a problem. There's probably plenty of non-shedding or low shedding dogs in need of a foster home where you live.

They'll probably want to know where the dogs are kept, and if anyone will spend some time during the day with the new arrival as the new dog may not be kennel trained or house trained.


----------

